# Simple Dinning Room Table



## nander272003 (Oct 18, 2007)

I have a bunch of 1", kiln dried rough cut maple. I would like to make a dinning room table out of it. It will be a simple design with basic techniques as I don't have experience. A couple of questions. Some of the maple is up to 2 feet wide. Should I cut it into planks, plane it and then join it for the table top or do you think I could get away with joining 2 or 3 wide pieces without planning it. Thought being that a local cabinet shop can use a 36" table top sander when complete. I've heard that cutting it down into planks and joining them would make it stronger. Any thoughts or suggestions would be great. Thanks


----------



## WDChew (Aug 31, 2007)

Most antique tables were made with wide panels from old growth wood that was very stable.

That said, it would depend upon the condition of your boards and the way they were cut. If flat sawn, you will have cupping, and will be better to rip them. If they are stable they will be fine at 12". Either way, be sure you alternate the grain when gluing (one up, one down, etc. to keep it flat.


----------



## nander272003 (Oct 18, 2007)

Excellent. Thanks for your response. That is very helpful.


----------

